# 18 months in the making.(update..it's all over at 5wks)



## mummy2lola

and we finally did it,i just got "pregnant 1-2" on my digi.which means we actually conceived on the night of our first wedding anniversary.im over the moon but a little in shock at the mo.just told dh and got the response of "im excited but lil nervous" and so am i.i honestly never thought id see those words on a digi,praying beanie sticks.xx

well just thought I would udate as gonna take a little break from bnb for a bit,I'm in soooo much pain at the moment with big clots so I know what's happening but I have a scan in abit to see if there's anything there but looks like my dream was over so quickly,we were so happy for a whole week,just wish the tears would stop.xx


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::happydance: Congrats hun :hugs:
Hope you have a h&h 9 months
xxxx


----------



## mummy2lola

thank u my sweet xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Well done mrs !!!! Hh9ms xx


----------



## jessop27

congratulations xx


----------



## Butterfly156

Congratulations! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## mummy2lola

thanks hun,and to u i see xx


----------



## Canadianmom4

Congratulations to you both!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy2lola

Thanks Hun,u too xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Congrats hun! If i get my :bfp: this month, it also means i concieved on the night of our 1st wedding anniversary x


----------



## CandyApple19

welldone beautiful! So proud of u! Hoping to join u soon! Mwah! X x x x X


----------



## dreamofabean

Congratulations!! x


----------



## MrsPOP

Absolutely over the moon for you honey, a truly well-deserved :bfp: !!!!!!!


----------



## Leanne020807

Congrats xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats ull be the best mummy ever! :)


----------



## sianyld

congratulations hunny a well deserved :bfp: happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Louise1985

awww congrats...im the same as you soooo excited but just nervous too and hoping that my little bean sticks :) xxx


----------



## mummy2lola

Thanks Hun,oooo we're only a few days apart.congrats to u to xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats.xxxx


----------



## keyahopes

OMG hon sooo excited for you!!! 18 months is a long time...your story gives me hope. Didn't you just visit the FS (she said everything looks beautiful)?

Do share your symptoms. H and H 9 months


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## mummy2lola

keyahopes said:


> OMG hon sooo excited for you!!! 18 months is a long time...your story gives me hope. Didn't you just visit the FS (she said everything looks beautiful)?
> 
> Do share your symptoms. H and H 9 months

Thanks Hun.yeah I'd had u/s and internal at 3dpo and they said everything was great.I normally get every pg symptom every month anyway so the only difference this month was af cramps from 3dpo.constipated and couldn't finish my 30 min workout at 7dpo lol xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Did you go and see your FS today I_got_one? ( :haha: )...what did they say?


----------



## mummy2lola

stupid bugger did a test and it came back bfn,he started saying "ours arent sensitive enough but u maybe having a chem" ran straight home after having water and only holding wee for 30 mins and took at test and it came up vivid bfp?????? bugger really worried me.so i rang my doc and he said "the ones fs use arent sensitive at all and all the ones ur using are very reliable and u have 6 out of 6 so its definite" lol so hes refering me to midwife xx


----------



## MrsPOP

i_want_one said:


> stupid bugger did a test and it came back bfn,he started saying "ours arent sensitive enough but u maybe having a chem" ran straight home after having water and only holding wee for 30 mins and took at test and it came up vivid bfp?????? bugger really worried me.so i rang my doc and he said "the ones fs use arent sensitive at all and all the ones ur using are very reliable and u have 6 out of 6 so its definite" lol so hes refering me to midwife xx

OMG stupid FS!!!! Why cant they all just use the same sensitive tests???? :dohh:


----------



## mummy2lola

i know.my doc reckons theres isnt designed to get anything until at least 7 days past af and is 50miu so i was devastated but first response was great lol xx


----------



## MrsPOP

i_want_one said:


> i know.my doc reckons theres isnt designed to get anything until at least 7 days past af and is 50miu so i was devastated but first response was great lol xx

Well I hope they're great for me tomorrow...I got BOGOF in Boots today!! :haha:


----------



## mummy2lola

so did i lol cant wait till morning lol xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh dear......i nearly had heart attck :(
its ok i read on phew :)


----------



## babycakes1982

Congrats hun:thumbup: Do you think it was the grapefruit juice that done the trick? lol:happydance:


----------



## azuak

Congrats hun


----------



## K123

Congratulations!!!


----------



## princess2406

Congrats! h&h 9 months x


----------



## mummy2lola

thanks everyone xx


----------



## mummy2lola

babycakes1982 said:


> Congrats hun:thumbup: Do you think it was the grapefruit juice that done the trick? lol:happydance:

lol i think it definitely helped hun,im sticking with the first time in 18 months that i laid on my stomach after rather than legs in the air lol xx


----------



## Spunky

CONGRATS!!! So exciting to see you in here!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: hon I know I already said congrats but wanted to pop in and say it again :)

I can also vouch for laying on my tummy and for me oranges they are also said to aid implantation so I can highly recommend upping your vit c intake!

Hon we also concieved on our 11yr anniversary weekend :)


----------



## floofymad

Congrats! 

Can I ask why laying on tummy not legs in air?........... x


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxxx


----------



## mummy2lola

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: hon I know I already said congrats but wanted to pop in and say it again :)
> 
> I can also vouch for laying on my tummy and for me oranges they are also said to aid implantation so I can highly recommend upping your vit c intake!
> 
> Hon we also concieved on our 11yr anniversary weekend :)

Thanks Hun,I've now done 6 tests and still wanna do more lol I'm loving the anniversary vibe it makes it even more special xx


----------



## mummy2lola

floofymad said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Can I ask why laying on tummy not legs in air?........... x

Well with me I've been told I have a tilted cervix and saw a couple of people on here getting their bfp in facing downwards so I thought if I've been laying on my back my cervix is in the other direction so gave it a go and boom first month of tryin it,so obviously in the past I was blocking the little swimmers instead of helping them lol xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too :)


----------



## mummy2lola

Tilted cervix? Xx


----------



## FierceAngel

congrats :happydance: x


----------



## medicine

Congratulations i_want_one! :flower:


----------



## mummy2lola

Thank u and to u 2 I see xx


----------



## poplet

Congratulations!! So happy for you x


----------



## bumski

so so sorry, iv just seen your update :cry::hugs:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs: So sorry hun :cry:
xxxx


----------



## K123

So so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg hun xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh hon Im so so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Shey

hun im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

im so very very sorry babe.. I truly am.. :,(( xxxxx


----------



## poplet

Oh no :( So sorry


----------



## NewToAllThis

So sorry hun.
Don't give up - give yourself time to heal and try again... thats what I am doing.

Its so hard and I know how you are feeling, but it will get better and one day both of us will hold our babies x x

:hug:


----------



## Janesworld

Big Hugs :hugs: Hang in there...


----------



## babycakes1982

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what you are feeling x


----------



## honey08

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## CucciCoo

I'm so sorry Hun :cry: I can't imagine how you're feeling. xxx


----------



## moochacha

Sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Tor

So sorry for your loss :hugs: x


----------



## danielle1987

so so sorry 4 ur loss xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

omg hon.....I was just lurking and I saw your update......:cry: I am so so sorry, you know where I am if you want to talk! Gutted!


----------



## princess2406

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## sianyld

so sorry hunny :hugs: x


----------



## keyahopes

im soo sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

are u coming back :cry: I miss you!:(


----------



## MrsPOP

babyhopes2010 said:


> are u coming back :cry: I miss you!:(

Me too!!!! :cry:

Hon, I know this must be so hard but you know we're here for you if and when you need to talk ok? I hope you're getting a nice rest and recuperating and perhaps mebbe next month we'll be seeing you on here joining in with our madness again? :wacko:

Much love and hugs and chocolate bars xxx


----------



## firstLO

So sorry, you must be devastated. Sorry it wasn't meant to be but all the best for the future for you.


----------



## BettyBoop152

So sorry for your loss you must be devastated! 
Big hug xxxx all the best for when you come back to bnb xxxx


----------



## ArticBaby

:hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------

